# Express Drive Rental Rewards March 2017 Update



## Lyft Standards (Feb 28, 2017)

New things coming. New Lyft Standards.

Making a specific thread about it.

This is for the Bay Area Market.


----------



## Pit Stop (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't understand lyft rental rewards.
Let's say that my rent is $180 a week, but I do 150 rides. What do they do? Give me a free car + $125 ($305-180)?


----------



## MyPerspective (Feb 14, 2017)

Pit Stop said:


> I don't understand lyft rental rewards.
> Let's say that my rent is $180 a week, but I do 150 rides. What do they do? Give me a free car + $125 ($305-180)?


Free car + $125 ($305-180) + (150 fares - 25% commission) = 90% acceptance of all lyft line request.

Expect a *lot more* of line request. Lyft will operate their side business in your rental every time you pick up a matched line ride.

Good thing is when your renting you are considered an employee and no longer an independent contractor.


----------



## Pit Stop (Nov 28, 2015)

MyPerspective 
What do you mean an employee? You still get a 1099 form at the end of the year do you?


----------



## MyPerspective (Feb 14, 2017)

Pit Stop said:


> MyPerspective
> What do you mean an employee? You still get a 1099 form at the end of the year do you?


It fails the common law test for Independent contractor classification according to the IRS since it is not an investment or a bona fide lease.


----------



## Pit Stop (Nov 28, 2015)

Technically it's just a reimbursement, but they don't give you a W2 so I don't see how you can claim yourself a lyft employee . They are not going to pay taxes for you and you are still on the hook for self-employed taxes. The problem is on the renter that might not be able to take the tax deduction since he/she didn't pay for the asset in the first place. Honestly I wouldn't risk it here.

Uber is smarter here. They just give you the money in form of bonuses while you still owe Hertz/Enterprise on a weekly basis.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

MyPerspective said:


> Good thing is when your renting you are considered an employee and no longer an independent contractor.


Could you post a screenshot that confirms this?


----------



## Pit Stop (Nov 28, 2015)

There is no need to look for something that doesn't exist. You will always be considered an IC.

The problem is that you will risk it if you try to take the standard mileage rate tax deduction. How can you deduct something that you didn't end up paying for?

You will need to itemize everything. Gas, water and gums (if that's your thing) and etc. Everything except the rent for those weeks when you were able to get the reimbursement from lyft. For the weeks when you didn't have enough rides, you will be able to add that week(s) rent under your itemized list of deductions.


----------



## MyPerspective (Feb 14, 2017)

Pit Stop said:


> There is no need to look for something that doesn't exist. You will always be considered an IC.
> 
> The problem is that you will risk it if you try to take the standard mileage rate tax deduction. How can you deduct something that you didn't end up paying for?
> 
> You will need to itemize everything. Gas, water and gums (if that's your thing) and etc. Everything except the rent for those weeks when you were able to get the reimbursement from lyft. For the weeks when you didn't have enough rides, you will be able to add that week(s) rent under your itemized list of deductions.


Just because Lyft sends you a 1099 doesn't mean you are correctly classified as an independent contractor.

You can download the ss8 form on the IRS website and fill it out.

Fyi the IRS is more concerned about the nature of the working relationship than the contract that was signed.

Also I want to point out:

According to the "Lyft driver rental program addendum to rental agreement terms and conditions" it states:

*"Any other "for hire" transportation is a violation of the agreement"

*
Rideshare companies can not restrict a driver from working with other platforms and still claim they are independent contractors.



circle1 said:


> Could you post a screenshot that confirms this?


There isn't a screen shot, just using common sense.

If you can't use the Lyft hertz car to drive for uber or flex or dominoes pizza then you aren't working independently.

Fails all common law test.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Anybody know if they still cover all non in app miles?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

They are playing with terminology. "Rental Compensation" is now being called a bonus. This could have tax implications for the driver. The day after I got this email I returned the car. I signed up for Uber and am using my personal vehicle. Leaving Lyft for awhile until I feel like double dipping. Then Uber gets priority because it is busier here.


----------



## Pit Stop (Nov 28, 2015)

MyPerspective said:


> Just because Lyft sends you a 1099 doesn't mean you are correctly classified as an independent contractor.
> You can download the ss8 form on the IRS website and fill it out.
> Fyi the IRS is more concerned about the nature of the working relationship than the contract that was signed.
> Also I want to point out:
> ...


You are not obligated to use their rental to work with Lyft. They are offering you a tool that has restrictions on how to use it.
If you want to work with another company you can use your personal vehicle or go and rent a second vehicle through that company (not that I am suggesting you to do that). So they are definitely not restricting you from working with someone else.

You are missing the point that Self -Employed taxes are on you. If you go and file yourself as an employee you will not pay those taxes that the IRS is looking for. So you will not pay them, lyft is definitely not paying them and you will be the one dealing with IRS (because the contract clearly states that you are an IC). Then you can go and seek compensation with a lawsuit that you may or might not win.

I am not defending any company in the rideshare business, but I am just telling you how the reality is right now. Maybe one day will change, but I can guarantee you that there are people here that prefer to be IC's rather than being classified as employees.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Pit Stop said:


> You are not obligated to use their rental to work with Lyft. They are offering you a tool that has restrictions on how to use it.
> If you want to work with another company you can use your personal vehicle or go and rent a second vehicle through that company (not that I am suggesting you to do that). So they are definitely not restricting you from working with someone else.
> 
> You are missing the point that Self -Employed taxes are on you. If you go and file yourself as an employee you will not pay those taxes that the IRS is looking for. So you will not pay them, lyft is definitely not paying them and you will be the one dealing with IRS (because the contract clearly states that you are an IC). Then you can go and seek compensation with a lawsuit that you may or might not win.
> ...


. . . And if Lyft ever caught wind of you saying or filing anything saying you're an employee, you'd be ejected faster than Peewee Herman crashing a teenager sleep-over!


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

Lag Monkey said:


> Anybody know if they still cover all non in app miles?


That's a big part of the mystery. In fact, they haven't said anything about mileage at all. Will there still be "free" mileage, in-app or not? If so, at what point will it kick in?

It was only back in November where we were charged for all miles if we didn't hit the minimum rides, and then received free in-app miles with the min ride threshold. It was in December they announced with great fanfare that all miles will be free with the min ride threshold. Since the new system is bonuses, will there be any free miles at 80 rides?

I'm not waiting to find out. My car goes back next Thursday. Who know how many more times they'll revise the terms over the next year...just remember: they have a goal to show a profit and the only way for them to make more money is to pull it from the drivers' pay or increase booking fees.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Now we have people claiming they are Lyft employees while they are not... Wow

You might as well claim to be Apple employee because you use iPhone to get requests to pick up customers. Or Google employee if you have Android phone.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Lol....

Anyone know if you can add the Lyft rental onto your Uber account? Might be useful since you get unlimited miles...


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Lol....
> 
> Anyone know if you can add the Lyft rental onto your Uber account? Might be useful since you get unlimited miles...


Impossible because registration is in Lyft name, not yours. 
That said, I did do Uber rides when I was low on gas and needed some cash to fill up tank. Uber let's you cash out with minimum of $1. But I only did it few times strictly for gas or beer .


----------

